# umc-200



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

ordered one .... should have by the end of the month!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on the newest addition


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats. I really look forward to reading your impressions. I hope it is far less problematic than Emotiva's last SSP.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i have been on the emotiva forums and it seems the umc200 has far less issues than the UMC1. although i think they are very different. i like the fact that the UMC200 does not have any video processing and is just pass through. i have an htpc with video card that is doing some madvr video processing. the room correction seems like it has best of both worlds, it can do the auto setup or you can tweak to hearts and ears content...


----------



## wpbpete (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy, i've been considering this one but am hesitant about emoQ. Let us know your opinion of it. Did you check out the tips and tricks thread? It does some pretty cool stuff


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

wpbpete said:


> Congrats and enjoy, i've been considering this one but am hesitant about emoQ. Let us know your opinion of it. Did you check out the tips and tricks thread? It does some pretty cool stuff


i think if you like to tweak and play around emoQ can offer you a lot over something like xt32..... i was close to pulling trigger on the onkyo 818 with all its features however at the end of the day i know I would like to be able to optimize and tweak as I saw fit. plus I have separates so I did not need a powered receiver.

then i thought about the UMC200 not having an Ethernet connection but then I though, I am not going to stream music from the internet so I don't need that.

the umc200 seemed like a good idea for me. i will report more when i get it.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Rcvd the UMC today... Wow, i have done nothing to tweak anything or run emoQ I just played some flac Adele and it sounds way better than my yammy rxv665


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am amazed at the soundstage my Zaphs are producing.... its like the band is in my living room.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

This review from an independent ISF calibrationist, Jeff Meier from Accucal, is quite interesting. The 11 band Parametric-EQ that the UMC-200 features looks to be quite powerful.

http://homecinemaguru.com/?p=3622


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

LCSeminole said:


> This review from an independent ISF calibrationist, Jeff Meier from Accucal, is quite interesting. The 11 band Parametric-EQ that the UMC-200 features looks to be quite powerful.
> 
> http://homecinemaguru.com/?p=3622


I think that is the main reason to get this. I did run EMOQ and it has already made a nice difference... I dont have any calibration Software or a Mic yet to do anything serious.

Id also like to add the HDMI switching is awesome as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The fact that the UMC-200 only offers 4 HDMI Inputs would be a deal breaker for me. Regardless, it appears to be an exceptional value and provided it is relatively stable in terms of HDMI, I am sure they are going to have a financial and critical hit on their hands.
Best,
J


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i wonder if the umc-500 will have more HDMI inputs....


----------

